# Limb Loss In Lizards: Evidence For Rapid Evolution



## News Bot (Nov 15, 2008)

*Published:* 12-Nov-08 02:00 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Small skink lizards, Lerista, demonstrate extensive changes in body shape over geologically brief periods. New research shows that several species of these skinks have rapidly evolved an elongate, limbless body form.

*Read More...*


----------



## ambah (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone else feel that 3.6 million years is "rapid"? :|


----------



## Luke1 (Nov 15, 2008)

ambah said:


> Does anyone else feel that 3.6 million years is "rapid"? :|


 
hehehe...i was thinking the same thing...kinda...

its interesting though!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

ambah said:


> Does anyone else feel that 3.6 million years is "rapid"? :|



Lol blink and you miss it.


----------



## aussie.snakes (Nov 15, 2008)

ambah said:


> Does anyone else feel that 3.6 million years is "rapid"? :|


 
Well in taking the entire history of the earth into consideration 3.6 million years in nothing.


----------



## Earthling (Nov 16, 2008)

Im surprised their talking that long. 3.6 million years...:shock:
Remember the study done on the Italian Wall Lizards rapid evoltionary changes, over...36 years...not 3.6 million years....
Heres the link:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/04/080417112433.htm


----------



## pinkmus (Nov 17, 2008)

Maltese Wall Lizards are very similar to the italian ones and considering there is a seperate subspecies for each 'rock' island around the main island some of which are about 30m in length then evolution is happening all the time.......


----------

